# Flour Tortillas are too dense and taste raw / chewy



## ashmer (May 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

Need your help.

I'm producing flour tortillas with the following recipe.... and need help as soon as possible on the three questions above. I'm happy to buy any piece of equipment if needed to assist in this.

1. Recipee Issue: My tortillas are way to dense (Thick) and are looking raw and tasting too chewy. I'm kneading the dough by hand / hand mixing for about 4 minutes then pressing them with 1.cast iron press 2. then i roll them out to make them more thin 3. then put them on a hot griddle. But when they are cooked they become heavy and thick once cooked and look partially raw and chewing ( even though they are cooked). I cant cook them any more because they will crack but they look raw. How do I make them look less heavy / dense and less chewy?

Here is the recipe i'm using which is causing problems:

(Makes: 8)

Ingredients:

*2 cups flour*

*½ teaspoon salt*

*¼ cup vegetable oil *

*½ cup warm water ( possibly add more up to ¾ cup)*

*½ teaspoon apple cider vinegar *

Process:

1. stir flour salt

2. add oil, vinegar into dry ingredients ( mix with fingers)

3.add water working the liquid until a ball forms

4. Hand knead for 4 minutes

5. form into 16 balls

6. let the dough sit in plastic wrap for 30 minutes - overnight (i need to do it overnight)

7. cook on griddle ( 30 seconds).

* I'm not using backing soda in this recipe - but i might need to start.

2. Packing issue:

Other issue is once the tortillas are made i place them on a metal cooling rack ( at room temperature) and once they feel cool (about after an hour) I pack them in a sealed bag and put them in the fridge. The package looks moist. I don't want to poke a whole in the package because then the air will come in and harden the tortilla.

- How do I cool them without hardening them / without looking moist in the bag. I'm happy to buy anything (commercially) to help with this.

3.Other: I'm trying to prepare large quantities. do you suggest I pre-make the dough 1 -2 days before and then put them in the a. fridge? or b. freezer.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Ditch vinegar and oil for lard

http://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/flour-tortillas/


----------



## cat gutierrez (Oct 25, 2016)

first off..i'm no chef... I ...however am hispanic and make tortillas on occasion from scratch....the recipe you have is laughable....my abuelita would say the same... your recipe needs baking powder (maybe a teaspoon)...it needs a levening agent..... oil is ok...but i prefer lard...but thats the traditional Mexican way. Vinegar??? um no... get rid of that...it has no place in making tortillas. Everything else looks right.... kneed the dough by hand till its all combined...form a huge ball...put it back in the bowl you just mixed it in... ...cover it with a towel... i use a towel because it needs to breathe. not plastic.... leave it for about 30 min to rest... then form your balls... roll them out by hand... forget the press... (it's good practice) eventually you will get your rhythm and they will be more and more round. i do honestly believe this will solve your problem. Good Luck! 




  








20161020_183606.jpg




__
cat gutierrez


__
Oct 25, 2016












  








20161020_184006.jpg




__
cat gutierrez


__
Oct 25, 2016












  








20161020_185117.jpg




__
cat gutierrez


__
Oct 25, 2016


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I second the above. Our crew makes flour tortillas every other day and corn on the opposite day. Kitchen meals are about the only items I don't require following a recipe.

Keep in mind, this is just how we do it.. 

I'm ball parking, trying to visualize the quantities when using our hands.

I'm thinking, doubling your salt.

Absolutely use lard. if not available, some type of solid shortening.

We use baking powder and about 1/2 or less than the salt.

No vinegar.

vinegar is used to soak a dough overnight. different animal then I think you're looking for. Plus you mix the vinegar(usually apple cider) the acidic component with the flour.

  We also would not wrap finished tortillas in plastic. You're making rain. :>) the h20 from the tortilla leaves and mixes with the co2 and forms a cloud. when the moisture leaves, the air inside the tortilla collapses. Chewy and raw taste. They are made in the mornings while we have coffee and BS. Then we wrap them in foil until use .

Storing.

They will keep very well if they are wrapped cold and stored. For reuse, take them cold right out of the wrap and on to the griddle. Don't let them come to room temp because when griddled they will harden quite fast.

2 cents


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Tortillas don't need to be worked so much.

Overwork creates gluten and gluten equals tough chewy tortillas.

Just bring it together until it forms a ball then knead a couple of times ...set to the side... toss a clean dry kitchen towel over it and let it rest for 30 - 45 min. (will ensure even hydration).

Divide into serving size balls and roll thin.

If the above has been done correctly there will be no need for bench flour (extra flour makes for a tougher texture) BUT if things seem to be sticky go ahead and use a tiny bit (you will know when you hit the tortilla recipe sweet spot when the bench flour is a thing of the past ;-)

Lard is a must.

mimi


----------



## cat gutierrez (Oct 25, 2016)

thanks for backing me on this... i got asked not to post on these threads because i'm not a chef..and chef's don't like at home cooks to tell them what to do.....i just thought it would help


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Cat Gutierrez said:


> thanks for backing me on this... i got asked not to post on these threads because i'm not a chef..and chef's don't like at home cooks to tell them what to do.....i just thought it would help


Don't worry, this is the cooking Discussions forum, 'Food and Cooking' sub forum which is for everyone. You are welcome to post here.


----------



## cat gutierrez (Oct 25, 2016)

awww thanks!!! I was hoping i wasn't stepping on any toes here


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@Cat Gutierrez:

It is only the professional section that you are not supposed to post in.

All other sections are fine, and your input here was valuable!

I like posting in the general food and cooking sections as there is a lot of knowledge in there (and I don't consider myself a professional cook as my place is just a small, laid back place /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif)


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cat Gutierrez said:


> chef's don't like at home cooks to tell them what to do


Long before I was a chef, I developed a rebellious attitude to people telling me what to do; I am still that way! :~) ... *But*, tell me what you have done and I will listen. I may use your experience in my future...and I may not. I may be stubborn and pigheaded, but I am also open minded. Home cooks existed long before chefs. I got my start as a home cook...go figure!

I know way more about cooking than I used to, but I don't know as much as I am going to.

A wise man uses all resources available to him.


----------

